# Canning Chestnuts



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a bag of chestnuts in the fridge. If I don't do something with them soon, they will dry out. The answer might be to can them in jelly jars. (smaller amounts). Would you 'dry' can them ... meaning put them in sterile jars w/o liquid and boil them in a water bath for 20 to 25 minutes, or add liquid, and maybe some ascorbic acid or lemon juice to water and water bath can them.

In thinking about this further .. to pack them in jars without water, wouldn't the jar want to float?

This is from the University of Georga Ext. Svcs.:
Hot Pack (dry) &#8211; Shell nuts. Spread a single layer of nut meats on baking pans and place in a 250Â°F oven. Stir occasionally heating only until the nut meats are dry but not browned. Watch carefully that they don't scorch. Pack hot nuts into half pint or pint jars, leaving Â½ inch headspace. Do not add any liquid to the jars. Wipe jar rims. Adjust lids and process. 

So what about cleaning and washing the chestnuts (maybe soaking them in ascorbic acid for a bit so they don't brown), packing them dry into small jars, and putting the jars with tops and rings on, in the oven ...at 250 degrees ... for 30 minutes. If I can figure out with your help of course, how to can nut meats successfully, then I can do walnuts, hickories, pecans and other common nuts available. Maybe this is the way to keep them from getting the stale taste nuts commonly get.
Looking forward to the replies !!
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I thought I had sent a reply to this. 
They are too starchy to can like nuts. I found no safe way to can chestnuts.
They can be frozen, though. 
The other nuts can great. I use the pressure canner instead of the BWB. Just no need to use the huge pot of water if I can pressure can for 10 min. instead.


----------

